# Help !! Something is Eating My Pigeon's Feathers



## Nafih Ahammed (Jan 20, 2015)

Last 3 weeks I was away from home and when i returned i was astonished to see one of my pigeon tailless (yeah, the complete tail is gone) and its pair pursuing the same course. Mild symptoms was seem before i left (i.e,3 weeks ago) and i had cleaned the cage and sprayed pyrethrin like liquid(though not pyrethrin based). But when i saw this disaster i again cleaned the cage, dipped all my birds in the same mixture(unfortunately, others too had 'Mild symptoms' then), gave them ivomec.

Now another week has elapsed . Although d/dt(feather vanishing) seems to have decreasen i am still clueless about what's the cause and what will be the remedy.

I have attached a few pictures that describe my situations better than my words. Hoping someone will figure out a solution quickly

Here are some points that might matter:
1. One of the pigeons poop seems as if it is affected with trichomoniasis.
2.Offsprings of the affected pair died without any reason last two times. My vet told me to treat for salmonella but it was later found that it was not salmonella. (The second death happened after antibiotics treatment).
At present I am nottreating them for anythingexcept thisfeather phenomenon.
3.Tik Tox,The extocide i Am using contains
alpha-3-phenoxybenzyl-3(2,2-divenyl)2,2-dimethyl cyclopropanecarboxylate


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

OMG never saw anything like this! at first i thought it must be done by some preditor but looking at the pics, it seems like the feathers are falling out/ eaten......some experienced member will soon be here. it could be serious, how are they acting ?? how are the poops?? can you discribe those 'mild symptoms'?
do you use any supplements?? names??


----------



## Nafih Ahammed (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for replying this fast. By mild symptoms I just meant that at first only a few feathers were affected which seemed nothing serious to me. At the beginning it was limited to one or two feathers and showed no sign of spreading (that slow it was) but in a week it began to spread like a wildfire. 
Here are some extra points on the matter:
1. One of the pigeons poop seems as if it is affected with trichomoniasis.
2.Offsprings of the affected pair died without any reason last two times. My vet told me to treat for salmonella but it was later found that it was not salmonella. (The second death happened after antibiotics treatment).
At present I am not treating them for anything except this feather phenomenon.
3.Tik Tox,The extocide i Am using contain s 
#alpha-3-phenoxybenzyl-3(2,2-divenyl)2,2-dimethyl cyclopropanecarboxylate


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay....which drug did you used to treat salmonella....if you used enrofloxcin then it will cover most of bacterial infections....
did you deworm the birds?? vaccination?? 
thats very uncommon thing happening with your birds, friend!! BTW beautiful birds you got there!


----------



## Nafih Ahammed (Jan 20, 2015)

co-trimoxazol . I have dewormed the birds with ivermectin(thats the second time this month + i had given them fenbendazol )


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I read somewhere that such feather issue could be caused by mites, probably some different species of mites. If this is the same problem they will be fine with ivermectin. How much is the dosage of ivermectin you are giving? They should be treated twice on 8 days interval as I remember. Did you treat them on 15 days interval with the right dosage? 
I will try to get that link for you.


----------



## Nafih Ahammed (Jan 20, 2015)

The only dosage i know about ivermectin is '2 drops per bird & some in the water'. And I am afraid that i took a little more time interval before the 2nd dosage. I will be so glad to see that link you mentioned.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

2 drops is fine. I don't think there should be a problem in 15 days interval but now you need to observe. If there is any more bird/feathers affected after medicating, which weren't earlier, it is something else. Do you see some tiny holes in feathers if you closely observe them? 

It was somewhere on some site, will try.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hey did you said febendazol....thats toxic to pigeons as it has very slight safety margin..!! now never use it again. only use ivermectin, pyrantel and praziquantel containing dewormers.
not sure if febendazol caused this problem, maybe!! did you see feathers falling out after or before use of febendazol?


----------



## Nafih Ahammed (Jan 20, 2015)

" Do you see some tiny holes in feathers if you closely observe them?"////

No holes can be observed. The barb of the feathers are effected first. Once the barbs are finished the central rachis begins to break horizontally(you can see this from the image).

&Naresh thank you for the concern .


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

There obviously is a parasite, if it was some physiological deficiency or chemical effect the feathers would have been affected uniformly and starting from the hollow shaft, not from barb.

I think you should first use an external miticid or insecticid spray (containing permethrin).


----------



## Libby (Oct 19, 2015)

Do you have any raccoons or rats near your area? and are the birds closed in at night? I ask because something similar happened to my call ducks,the racoon was able to reach in and ate at the tail feathers..good thing they didn't get the whole duck! If it were any type of mites,I would think they would not only be consuming the tails..the whole body would be affected,and you would see them ,even around the eyes.


----------



## Nafih Ahammed (Jan 20, 2015)

There is no way a rat or racoon can reach the pigeons. Plus it is not limitted to the tails . Only that it begins from the tail .Now it is spreading to the wings.

AndreiS , I am unable to obtain permethrin based insectiside here. Isn't my extocide enough? could you point out some alternatives if not.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry, I was misleading you, I should have say pyrethrin. This is a natural substance extracted from chrysanthemum.

Permethrin is a more toxic substance used to disinfect the envirnonment, not the birds.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is the link :

www.pipa.be/newsandarticles/ask_the_vet/3809?device=desktop

In symptoms there is a tab named feather problems, go through fourth question in it and tell if symptoms seem similar.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Permethrin is used for both the birds and the environment. Safe for birds.


Pigeon Mite & Lice Powder Contains effective Permethrin which kills red mite, lice and other common external parasites and gives lasting protection against infestation.
http://www.johnsons-vet.com/birds_pigoens.php

. Permethrin - A pyrethroid insecticidal spray that can not only be used to spray or dip the birds but also to spray the loft. 
http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/products/veterinary_medicines2.html


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Nafih Ahammed said:


> There is no way a rat or racoon can reach the pigeons. Plus it is not limitted to the tails . Only that it begins from the tail .Now it is spreading to the wings.
> 
> AndreiS , I am unable to obtain permethrin based insectiside here. Isn't my extocide enough? could you point out some alternatives if not.


If you are not able to purchase permethrin where you live, why not order it? It works better then most anything. Amazon has it, order it from them. It is worth ordering, and since it is hard for you to obtain you should get a few to stock up on. It is safe for your birds, works quickly, lasts for up to 28 days after application , and works for a large variety of parasites that may be on your birds. Plus you can spray around their living area to prevent re-infestation.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't know if this is worth suggesting but in trying to find out what was wrong with Chloe, we found Internet photos with similar feather damage caused by circovirus. I am not a vet or even very knowledgeable. It might be worth asking a vet if they could test for it, if you find that mites aren't causing the feather damage. It takes one drop of blood sent off to a lab. I am asking the vet to test Chloe for it, now that he has done a necropsy.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nafih Ahammed said:


> There is no way a rat or racoon can reach the pigeons. Plus it is not limitted to the tails . Only that it begins from the tail .Now it is spreading to the wings.
> 
> AndreiS , I am unable to obtain permethrin based insectiside here. Isn't my extocide enough? could you point out some alternatives if not.


You must be having seed stores there for farming, look for permithrin dust or spray there. indiamart.com and alibaba.com also have it.


----------

